# Ali was being a snot



## PhotonGuy (Jan 18, 2019)

Ali was being a snot for not talking with Johnny when all Johnny wanted to do was talk. There is much debate over whether Johnny or Daniel was in the right or wrong, Johnny snatched Ali's radio and slammed it in the sand and Daniel came charging at Johnny. What is sometimes mentioned but often overlooked was the fact that Ali was having an attitude. Johnny was asking for so little, as Johnny said so himself, "All I wanted to do was talk," if Ali had cooperated about talking with Johnny, then none of what happened would've happened.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## drop bear (Jan 18, 2019)

Girls don't have to talk to you if they don't want to.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 18, 2019)

Agree.

Also Daniel poured water on Johnny at the party that led to the fight.

And an Mr miyagi assaulted minors


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 19, 2019)

I really hope this is a joke thread


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 19, 2019)

But then the epic tournament showdown may never have occurred! [emoji14]

But yeah, she didn't have to talk to him if she didn't want to.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I really hope this is a joke thread


Not at all.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Ali was being a snot for not talking with Johnny when all Johnny wanted to do was talk. There is much debate over whether Johnny or Daniel was in the right or wrong, Johnny snatched Ali's radio and slammed it in the sand and Daniel came charging at Johnny. What is sometimes mentioned but often overlooked was the fact that Ali was having an attitude. Johnny was asking for so little, as Johnny said so himself, "All I wanted to do was talk," if Ali had cooperated about talking with Johnny, then none of what happened would've happened.


If she dumped him, she should’ve given him the courtesy of a reason why. Sure he was a little rude about it, but put yourself in his shoes. And at 18 years old. We’d all want answers. 

Daniel knew she was Johnny’s girl. Everyone did. He didn’t care. He just wanted what someone else already had.

When you mess with the bull, you get the horns. Some people don’t learn that lesson quickly enough.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Agree.
> 
> Also Daniel poured water on Johnny at the party that led to the fight.
> 
> And an Mr miyagi assaulted minors


I know. Johnny was minding his own business and rolling a joint. Who’s looking for trouble when they’re doing that? Especially when they’re on the toilet?

Daniel crosses the line way too many times. It was time to end the bullying and harassment. Would’ve worked if Mr. Miyagi didn’t assault and batter a bunch of kids. Yeah, he’s tough beating up a couple teenagers. Kreese showed everyone how much of a punk Miyagi really was when he didn’t back down at the dojo. Miyagi wasn’t so tough then, was he? I thought he pissed his pants when Kreese told him if Daniel didn’t show up they’d both get theirs. Probably why the camera was waist up instead of full body.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

And Ali is the real villain in the whole thing. She loved two guys fighting over her. She didn’t have any real interest in Daniel. Nor Johnny. She was playing both of them.

Proof? She miraculously fell in love with a USC football player on prom night. Sure. She was fooling around with him the whole time while stringing Daniel and Johnny along. Then she “accidentally” crashed Daniel’s car. Psycho.

I’ve seen women do this stuff quite a few times. Johnny and Daniel were too stupid to see it though. They were young and hadn’t seen that stuff before, so it’s hard to really fault them. And she was gorgeous, blinding them to her inner ugliness. If they were smart, they would’ve gotten with her friends as payback. Run through 2-3 of them then laugh about it over a few beers would’ve been the way to go if you ask me.

Hopefully the USC football guy hit and quit it like she deserved.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 19, 2019)

Not to mention that later on Daniel trying to sell Miyagi's prized bonsai tree on the black market....just shows what kind of character he has.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Not to mention that later on Daniel trying to sell Miyagi's prized bonsai tree on the black market....just shows what kind of character he has.


Yup. And going behind Miyagi’s back and training with Silver. Miyagi wasn’t good enough for him until he had no one else. Miyagi was smart enough to walk away from him and start over with Hillary Swank. At least she didn’t try to pull a Larusso on him.

What a scum bag. And he’s a hack actor too. And talking to the Asian kid his daughter was interested in revealed his true colors - racist.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 19, 2019)

And I'm not so sure Daniel didnt kill the store clerk at the Sac-o-Suds but his shyster cousin lawyer help him beat the rap


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> And I'm not so sure Daniel didnt kill the store clerk at the Sac-o-Suds but his shyster cousin lawyer help him beat the rap


Daniel admitted it too. He even said to the cops “I shot the clerk. I shot the clerk.” He admitted it twice. Being a LEO yourself, you know a confession when you hear it.

And who you hang out with shows your charecter. Stan was a thief. Daniel knew it but hung out with him anyway. And don’t get me started about his cousin who set Johnny’s car on fire. Daniel acts like he doesn’t want him around, but we all know he wants and needs a patsy. I’m surprised he didn’t try to pin the Sac-O-Suds murder on him. 

As for his cousin, you just can’t argue with those Gambinis. They’re like Jobo. Especially Vinny. The prosecutor got so fed up with it that he gave up and dropped charges.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 19, 2019)

And another thing about Daniel’s alleged great morals. He ditched his wife and kids and hid his pajamas under his clothes to go to the playboy mansion. And he knew Johnny Drama wasn’t the one who freed Heff’s monkeys, but did he speak up to get Drama’s lifetime ban revoked? Hell no. He said “it’s every man for himself.” Great friend he is. Luckily Drama found out and proved it was Paulie Shore and the ban was lifted. No thanks to Larusso. 

He didn’t get everything he deserved from the Cobra Kais. He deserved more. They should’ve taken him out while they had the chance. Miyagi probably regrets saving his a$$ that night.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah well, if Miyaghi just kept his job at Arnold's; he would've avoided these issues.

Also, life lesson for Daniel and any other guy- a woman gets you into a conflict/drama, then leaves you hanging.

Notice too, Miyaghi didn't teach Daniel everything he knew.  Why is this?  Why was he holding back information?  Did he know Daniel's darkness?


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 20, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> Yeah well, if Miyaghi just kept his job at Arnold's; he would've avoided these issues.
> 
> Also, life lesson for Daniel and any other guy- a woman gets you into a conflict/drama, then leaves you hanging.
> 
> Notice too, Miyaghi didn't teach Daniel everything he knew.  Why is this?  Why was he holding back information?  Did he know Daniel's darkness?


I forgot all about Arnold’s. 

I’m pretty sure he caught onto Daniel’s douchebaggery, hence not teaching him everything he knew and teaching Hillary Swank instead.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Ali was being a snot for not talking with Johnny when all Johnny wanted to do was talk. There is much debate over whether Johnny or Daniel was in the right or wrong, Johnny snatched Ali's radio and slammed it in the sand and Daniel came charging at Johnny. What is sometimes mentioned but often overlooked was the fact that Ali was having an attitude. Johnny was asking for so little, as Johnny said so himself, "All I wanted to do was talk," if Ali had cooperated about talking with Johnny, then none of what happened would've happened.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 20, 2019)

Laruso did defeat satan though. So there is that.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 21, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Laruso did defeat satan though. So there is that.


Hahahaha what a bloody weird scene... XD


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Laruso did defeat satan though. So there is that.


Satan appreciated his mullet, so he sandbagged a bit.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 21, 2019)

Geezuz.  I read the title and thought this has to do with Muhammad Ali.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Agree.
> 
> Also Daniel poured water on Johnny at the party that led to the fight.



That was uncalled for, although the Cobra Kai were out of line to chase him down.



CB Jones said:


> And an Mr miyagi assaulted minors



Nope, that was self defense, they attacked him.

And besides as I said in another thread I seriously doubt the courts would buy into five big teenagers being taken down by an old man.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> If she dumped him, she should’ve given him the courtesy of a reason why. Sure he was a little rude about it, but put yourself in his shoes. And at 18 years old. We’d all want answers.



According to the movie script Johnny was 17 not 18, Ali must've been around the same age, and at least according to the novel Daniel was 15 at the start of the movie and the birthday he had with Miyagi was his 16th birthday.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> But yeah, she didn't have to talk to him if she didn't want to.



But he was asking for so little.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> According to the movie script Johnny was 17 not 18, Ali must've been around the same age, and at least according to the novel Daniel was 15 at the start of the movie and the birthday he had with Miyagi was his 16th birthday.


Even better.

Why was she too good to tell Johnny why she dumped him?

Why did she keep pursuing Daniel when he said he didn’t want to get in the middle of things (remember the scene in the cafeteria)? Because she wanted the drama of two guys fighting over her. Further evidenced by her involvement at the All Valley tournament.

Ali was the real villain in the whole thing. Sure Daniel was a bully too. Johnny’s the real victim. He got it from Ali and Daniel.

Kreese tried to help Johnny save his dignity. Johnny was too immature to see it and forced Kreese to get violent about it in the parking lot. They edited out Johnny not listening to what Kreese had to say, instead just showing Kreese restraining him. When it comes to life, second place isn’t good enough. You don’t let a girl play you like that, let a guy bully you repeatedly and take your girl, have an old man beat you up, then happily settle for second place in the whole thing. Kreese was right, he was acting like a loser. He just just trying to knock some sense into him and teach him to never settle. Kreese was telling him what he needed to hear, not what he wanted to hear. That’s what a true mentor is supposed to do - demand the very best from your students and never accept mediocrity, let alone watch them get walked over.

Kreese returning at the end of Season 1 is the best thing that could happen to Johnny. Finally there’s a voice around to remind him to suck it up and be a man. Against, what he needs to hear instead of what he wants to hear. He said it best “you did what I always knew you could do.” That’s exactly what a mentor is supposed to do when his student triumphs and gets redemption.

Funny, I don’t recall Miyagi praising Daniel’s win. In fact, he wanted to hold Daniel down. When Daniel asked for career advice, Miyagi told him early retirement.” Jealous?


----------



## granfire (Jan 21, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> But he was asking for so little.


no


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

granfire said:


> no


So asking the love of your life why she dumped you without giving you any reason would be asking for too much?

I don’t know about anyone else, but if my wife ups and leaves, I’ll certainly want to know why. I don’t think asking her what she’s thinking would be asking for too much. 

He just wanted to know why, but she couldn’t be bothered to give him the time of day. He could’ve been nicer about it and/or picked a better time and place, but no one’s perfect.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


>


Dude, life is too short to get worked up over what somebody says on an internet post.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

granfire said:


> no


He only wanted to talk, he wasn't asking for fifty million dollars or anything in that nature.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

drop bear said:


>


Even more proof of Ali’s ways: she promised she’d talk to Johnny, then immediately renegged when she got the radio back.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Dude, life is too short to get worked up over what somebody says on an internet post.


Some people just have no sense of humor. Or hold things too sacred to have a go at.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Even more proof of Ali’s ways: she promised she’d talk to Johnny, then immediately renegged when she got the radio back.


Good point.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 21, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Some people just have no sense of humor. Or hold things too sacred to have a go at.


Hey, _The Karate Kid_ is sacred. You're all heathens.


----------



## granfire (Jan 21, 2019)

no


PhotonGuy said:


> He only wanted to talk, he wasn't asking for fifty million dollars or anything in that nature.



he is not owed a conversation.
NO
NJIET
NEIN

he is not entitled to a conversation. 

I know, glorious olden days, but nope.
Still not entitled.


----------



## granfire (Jan 21, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> So asking the love of your life why she dumped you without giving you any reason would be asking for too much?
> 
> I don’t know about anyone else, but if my wife ups and leaves, I’ll certainly want to know why. I don’t think asking her what she’s thinking would be asking for too much.
> 
> He just wanted to know why, but she couldn’t be bothered to give him the time of day. He could’ve been nicer about it and/or picked a better time and place, but no one’s perfect.


SHe turns and walks, damn straight you lost.
Nope, you are not owed an explanation. 
Love of your life or one night stand.

I know, the glorious rape culture of the 80s....16 candles, etc....

Or let me rephrase this:
back then it was a valid plot point for a fun kids movie.

30 years later we know better. 
No means no. 
Go home, drink yourself in a stupor, and cry into your pillow. 

And that is why Johnny was the bad guy in the movie.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 21, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I forgot all about Arnold’s.
> 
> I’m pretty sure he caught onto Daniel’s douchebaggery, hence not teaching him everything he knew and teaching Hillary Swank instead.



The Fonz obviously taught Miagi.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 21, 2019)

drop bear said:


> The Fonz obviously taught Miagi.


The Fonz was too badass and too much of a rebel to teach Miyagi. If he taught anyone, it would’ve been Kreese.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 22, 2019)

drop bear said:


> The Fonz obviously taught Miagi.


Where else would he learn to stand, looking unconcerned, when that big bloke was threatening him? That was pure Fonz.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 22, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Some people just have no sense of humor. Or hold things too sacred to have a go at.


Yes, tell me about it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 22, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes, tell me about it.


Hey, there's nothing funny about _The Karate Kid_. Nothing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Geezuz.  I read the title and thought this has to do with Muhammad Ali.


Every time I read the thread title, despite knowing full well what the thread is about, I read Ali as Muhammad Ali


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 22, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Hey, there's nothing funny about _The Karate Kid_. Nothing.


Sure there was, the scene where Daniel started dancing around when Miyagi was teaching him how to punch, that was funny.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 22, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Sure there was, the scene where Daniel started dancing around when Miyagi was teaching him how to punch, that was funny.


NO! That was serious training right there. Deadly serious.

You people (meaning you and other people I decide are somehow like you) have no sense of the importance of training. You think painting a fence is painting a fence. You think Myagi was just getting free labor from Daniel. You think a crane kick can be blocked. Well, if done right, no can block!

::stomps off in a huff::


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> NO! That was serious training right there. Deadly serious.
> 
> You people (meaning you and other people I decide are somehow like you) have no sense of the importance of training. You think painting a fence is painting a fence. You think Myagi was just getting free labor from Daniel. You think a crane kick can be blocked. Well, if done right, no can block!
> 
> ::stomps off in a huff::



Some people think all the scenes where Daniel gets beaten up are funny because they don't like Daniel. Yes training is very serious and important, in real life, but this was a movie. You're right that Miyagi was not getting free labor from Daniel but by the same token Daniel was not getting free Karate lessons from Miyagi, Miyagi was getting lots of stuff done for him in the process of Daniel getting the Karate lessons, he was getting his cars waxed, his deck sanded, and his fence and house painted. 

And the crane kick can be blocked as shown in the sequel.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 23, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people think all the scenes where Daniel gets beaten up are funny because they don't like Daniel. Yes training is very serious and important, in real life, but this was a movie. You're right that Miyagi was not getting free labor from Daniel but by the same token Daniel was not getting free Karate lessons from Miyagi, Miyagi was getting lots of stuff done for him in the process of Daniel getting the Karate lessons, he was getting his cars waxed, his deck sanded, and his fence and house painted.


That was all valid training, not free labor. No, really.

And Daniel getting beaten up isn't funny. It was poignant and touching, like watching _Love Story_. Now, if there'd been a Stooge involved, that'd be funny. Especially if it was Shemp. But that's neither here nor there, and adding a Stooge would also be heretical, so don't mention it again, you heathen.



> And the crane kick can be blocked as shown in the sequel.


Nah, he was just doing it wrong. You can tell because it was blocked.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> That was all valid training, not free labor. No, really.


Of course it wasn't free labor, Daniel was learning Karate in the process, but by the same token Daniel was not getting free Karate lessons.



gpseymour said:


> And Daniel getting beaten up isn't funny. It was poignant and touching, like watching _Love Story_. Now, if there'd been a Stooge involved, that'd be funny. Especially if it was Shemp. But that's neither here nor there, and adding a Stooge would also be heretical, so don't mention it again, you heathen.


Daniel was the stooge, according to some fans.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> That was all valid training, not free labor. No, really.
> 
> And Daniel getting beaten up isn't funny. It was poignant and touching, like watching _Love Story_. Now, if there'd been a Stooge involved, that'd be funny. Especially if it was Shemp. But that's neither here nor there, and adding a Stooge would also be heretical, so don't mention it again, you heathen.
> .



Would it be ok to reference Chico, Harpo, Groucho, Gummo or Zeppo in the Karate Kid?

And I have always wondered what that movie would be like if Mr Miyagi was played by Moe Howard and Daniel was Played by Curly Howard


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 23, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Would it be ok to reference Chico, Harpo, Groucho, Gummo or Zeppo in the Karate Kid?
> 
> And I have always wondered what that movie would be like if Mr Miyagi was played by Moe Howard and Daniel was Played by Curly Howard


All heresy. Hilarious heresy. Which makes you a hilarious heathen.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 23, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> All heresy. Hilarious heresy. Which makes you a hilarious heathen.


The Hilarious Heathens would be a good band name.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 24, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Hilarious Heathens would be a good band name.


I'd go to hear them, based only on the name.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 25, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Hilarious Heathens would be a good band name.


My cousin is a drummer. I’ll bring the name to him. Then again, he’s Born Again and likes to play with other Born Agains, so the name probably won’t appeal to him very much.


----------

